# Ski Demo at SkiSundown 12/28/2010



## skidmarks (Dec 22, 2010)

December 28TH 2010
From 9-4PM

Demo the latest skis from Rossignol 
and Introducing Kastle skis to Southern New England
Special prices for AZers!

www.SuburbanSport.com


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 22, 2010)

9-4? What about us that have to work.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> 9-4? What about us that have to work.



just means those of us who don't have to work get more time demo'ing!  :flame:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 22, 2010)

Can you guarantee conditions like in the photo you posted?  If so, count me in.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> 9-4? What about us that have to work.



Don't you have X-Mass week off??


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 22, 2010)

do you know which model skis you'll have yet?


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> do you know which model skis you'll have yet?



On the way we have MX88s ,MX78s  FX94s and both the RX and the RX SL.
We'll have in the Shop demos as well after Jan 11th.


----------

